# ERROR: Pick occur on Barudan Elite pro



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Help!
I have a loud beep on my machine it is still going but it tells me ERROR: pick occur 
Does anybody know what this is?

hope you can help me


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Does it give you an error number? Such as D15 which is Top Thread Break.
I looked in my user manual in the section that lists all the error codes and I didn't find any thing called "pick occur".


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like the wiper is not working correctly. The wiper is th metal device that pulls the thread back after a trim. Most of them run off a sylinoid on the left side of the head. Check ad make sure the wiper is not bent. If it is simply get a pair of needle nose and straighten it out. If its not bent it is likly the sylinoid needs replaced.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

23putts - great pictures. Thanks for posting. Hopefully that will help Rene identify the problem.


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

one more note, if your trimmer is not cutting the thread properly, the wiper will pop out to wipe and get stuck in the out position because of the thread not being trimmed. This will cause an error to. Take your needle plate of and oil/blow out the trimmer with an air compressor.


----------

